# Is there a good sub for BA282 diode or can I use 2 diodes in series to get similar Vf=0.81V ( King Tone PCBs )



## AngelArm777 (Nov 18, 2020)

I am looking to build the Kings Hand Overdrive & the Lone King Overdrive and was looking at the BOM and saw the BA282 diode. 
This is the first build that I have had that uses these diodes.
In the one BOM it stated that the forward voltage equal to 0.81V  ( Vf = 0.81V )
1. Is there a good substitute for the BA282 that has a Vf = 0.81V?
2. Can I sub 2 other diodes in series to come close to that 0.81V?  
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Barry (Nov 18, 2020)

I would look up the data sheets on the diodes you want to use


----------



## Sidney (Nov 18, 2020)

Also, I would like to ask the substitute of c type potentiometer and the w type potentiometer, should I just use lunear pot ? Many thx


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 18, 2020)

AngelArm777 said:


> I am looking to build the Kings Hand Overdrive & the Lone King Overdrive and was looking at the BOM and saw the BA282 diode.
> This is the first build that I have had that uses these diodes.
> In the one BOM it stated that the forward voltage equal to 0.81V  ( Vf = 0.81V )
> 1. Is there a good substitute for the BA282 that has a Vf = 0.81V?
> ...


I would recommend getting the BA282 diodes. The type of diode and its make up plays a large part in the clipping characteristic of the circuit. Using a different type of diode can change the sound of the circuit completely. If you can find the waveforms of different types of diodes you can see the difference. LEDs clip hard, when they clip the knee of the curve is sharp and abrupt, silicon diodes are close but with a little more bend, germanium diodes have a real nice knee. Ge diodes almost round out the top of the wave form. I havent seen a BA wave form, but I bet its between a Ge and Si(Just a guess). But a different type of diode will alter the clipped wave form. Also the Vfwd of the diode affects the sound. The lower the Vfwd the more compressed the sound is. Trying to get a .8Vfwd will be difficult unless you mix a Si and Ge diode in series and cherry pick the diodes to get the .8V. But this will give you a clip close to the Si alone. So if you want the circuit to sound like the original, get the BA diodes.


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 18, 2020)

Sidney said:


> Also, I would like to ask the substitute of c type potentiometer and the w type potentiometer, should I just use lunear pot ? Many thx


Changing the taper of the pot can be done, but it changes the response of the potentiometer. Small Bear carries the C150K in a solder lug pot here http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/alpha-16mm-single-gang-reverse-audio-w-solder-terms/  there is also a W20K on same page. Tayda carries the W20K but not the C150K.


----------



## Sidney (Nov 18, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> Changing the taper of the pot can be done, but it changes the response of the potentiometer. Small Bear carries the C150K in a solder lug pot here http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/alpha-16mm-single-gang-reverse-audio-w-solder-terms/  there is also a W20K on same page. Tayda carries the W20K but not the C150K.


Because I live in Hong Kong, the shipping cost for that parts already cost me around us$20, so, that's why I am looking for any substitute opinion.  Thx a lot


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 19, 2020)

Sidney said:


> Because I live in Hong Kong, the shipping cost for that parts already cost me around us$20, so, that's why I am looking for any substitute opinion.  Thx a lot


You could always use a C200K, which would give you a little more range on the pot but keep the taper or you could get like a C250K pot and solder a 470K resistor across pins 1 and 3 which would give you a 163K ohm pot with a slightly altered taper.( If you have a resistor in-between 360K and 470K it will be even closer to 150K.)


----------



## tcpoint (Nov 19, 2020)

MA856.  That's even harder to find.  You can find them here:. MA856 for sale.  They are pricey.


----------



## Sidney (Nov 26, 2020)

Also want to ask if I use 100uF e cap instead of 82uF e cap (can't find in store) as stated in the build doc, is it ok?


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 26, 2020)

tcpoint said:


> MA856.  That's even harder to find.  You can find them here:. MA856 for sale.  They are pricey.


That website!


----------



## Boba7 (Nov 26, 2020)

tcpoint said:


> MA856.  That's even harder to find.  You can find them here:. MA856 for sale.  They are pricey.


Is that for real? More than $2 for one diode?

Buy some BA282 or BA283, they measure the same, and are very close to the MA856 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Barry (Nov 26, 2020)

Boba7 said:


> Is that for real? More than $2 for one diode?
> 
> Buy some BA282 or BA283, they measure the same, and are very close to the MA856 if I remember correctly.


I paid the price for MA856 for a Paragon, wouldn't do it again


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Nov 26, 2020)

tcpoint said:


> MA856.  That's even harder to find.  You can find them here:. MA856 for sale.  They are pricey.


These look fake by the picture :/ ma856 usually have 2 yellow strips, these just look like 1n914-1n916 xD


----------



## stsski14 (Jan 15, 2021)

Struggling to find the BA282s at all.  Anyone know a legit source?


----------



## Barry (Jan 15, 2021)

I got mine at Smallbear, but looks like they're out of stock


----------



## Barry (Jan 15, 2021)

Bobbyd67 said:


> These look fake by the picture :/ ma856 usually have 2 yellow strips, these just look like 1n914-1n916 xD


I think it's MA858 that has two stripes


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 16, 2021)

ITT Semiconductors BA282
					

PIN diode




					www.rf-microwave.com
				




This place has them but i have never ordered from them before. As of Thursday Smallbear was sold out....


----------



## Barry (Jul 25, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> ITT Semiconductors BA282
> 
> 
> PIN diode
> ...


I think Pedalhacker just got some


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 26, 2021)

Sidney said:


> Also want to ask if I use 100uF e cap instead of 82uF e cap (can't find in store) as stated in the build doc, is it ok?



Lei hao ma fellow Hongker!

No schematic in the build docs yet, but I'm pretty sure that's just power-filtering, so yes, 100 micro-Farads will do. 

PM sent. 

Cheers,
FF


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 27, 2021)

Anyone after BA282s should head to smallbear pronto.  They have them back in stock at $0.25 which is over a dollar less for each diode than pedalhacker is currently trying to knock them out for.


----------



## TheSin (Jul 27, 2021)

Pedalhacker is where I got my BA282s, but as mentioned above get em at Small Bear for much cheaper. They were out of stock forever but have them now.


----------



## Big Monk (Jul 28, 2021)

AngelArm777 said:


> I am looking to build the Kings Hand Overdrive & the Lone King Overdrive and was looking at the BOM and saw the BA282 diode.
> This is the first build that I have had that uses these diodes.
> In the one BOM it stated that the forward voltage equal to 0.81V  ( Vf = 0.81V )
> 1. Is there a good substitute for the BA282 that has a Vf = 0.81V?
> ...



I bought 10 or so 1N456 diodes for an Ampeg Scrambler project from small bear and they were all around Vf = 0.8 v


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 28, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Anyone after BA282s should head to smallbear pronto.  They have them back in stock at $0.25 which is over a dollar less for each diode than pedalhacker is currently trying to knock them out for.


Oh that’s annoying. I just ordered some yesterday from cricklewood electronics that were definitely not that cheap.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 28, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Oh that’s annoying. I just ordered some yesterday from cricklewood electronics that were definitely not that cheap.


Ouch dude I saw those at cricklewood when I was having a look for some myself.  I'm just stocking up I still have some left from the batch I bought from diyguitarpedals.com.au back in 2015 when they were about 10c each.  

You're not very far away from me Jamie shoot me a message if you're after anymore mojotastic diodes etc I have a pretty big stash.  Also if you need anymore ba282s you can get some from my smallbear order if you want.  I ordered 80 when I saw how cheap they were.

I did a shoot out a few nights ago between ba282 and ma858 in my recent KoT build and definitely preferred the ba282s.


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 28, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Ouch dude I saw those at cricklewood when I was having a look for some myself.  I'm just stocking up I still have some left from the batch I bought from diyguitarpedals.com.au back in 2015 when they were about 10c each.
> 
> You're not very far away from me Jamie shoot me a message if you're after anymore mojotastic diodes etc I have a pretty big stash.  Also if you need anymore ba282s you can get some from my smallbear order if you want.  I ordered 80 when I saw how cheap they were.
> 
> I did a shoot out a few nights ago between ba282 and ma858 in my recent KoT build and definitely preferred the ba282s.


Thanks!! 
Have you made your small bear order yet @SillyOctpuss ? I was after a A1M dual gang from small bear but can’t face $25 delivery when I only need one part.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 28, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Thanks!!
> Have you made your small bear order yet @SillyOctpuss ? I was after a A1M dual gang from small bear but can’t face $25 delivery when I only need one part.


I'm afraid so.  I put my order through last night before noticing this thread.  

It might be worth our while combining orders for smallbear etc in future to cut down on some of the shipping/import costs etc?


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 28, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> I'm afraid so.  I put my order through last night before noticing this thread.
> 
> It might be worth our while combining orders for smallbear etc in future to cut down on some of the shipping/import costs etc?


Yeah no worries. That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 28, 2021)

I also just had a look in my stash and I only have 100kb and 250kb in dual pots at the minute.  Bitsbox have started doing a lot of dual gang pots but they only have B1M at the minute.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 28, 2021)

Id you don't mind 9mm @JamieJ Thonk have some 9mm alpha A1M dual gangs in stock for £1.99.  I've ordered from them a few times and they were totally fine. 



			A1M – DUAL GANG – Round Shaft 6.35mm – Alpha Vertical 9mm Potentiometer – Thonk – DIY Synthesizer Kits & Components


----------

